# Lahaina Narrow Guage Locomotive



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello All, I am gathering info on Lahaina with a view to doing drawings and I wondered if anyone out there had photos of her when she was in California in her restored condition Please.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not familiar with that loco. What road did it run on? What kind of engine is it?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Theres this pic from this site, 

http://ngdiscussion.net/phorum/read.php?1,107371,107371

Lahaina looks like the sister loco to Gerald Best's Olomana. Lahaina was seriously damaged in a fire and i believe is no longer capable of operation, so it's now just cosmetically restored.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet little engine. Does anyone know where it originally ran? Can't find any mention of P.M. Co in STP or NSH.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Just a wild guess but it fits.
*Pioneer Mill Co. Ltd*



Lahainaluna Rd
Lahaina, HI 96761

The Lahaina, Kaanipali & Pacific uses some of the old right of way.
p.s. The LK & P is scheduled to be back in operation later this year.


----------



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Lahaina Narrow Guage loco*

Hello and thank you guys for replying. Lahaina was built in 1880 By Baldwin
for the Pioneer Mill co. Hawaii. When the mill closed she was bought by Robert a. Day and taken to California where he rstored her to how she appears in the photo vsmith has kindly supplied. She was returned to Hawaii where she is on display outside the Pioneer Mill, sadly she is now painted black instead of the green Baldwin supplied her in as new.

I just think she is a Beautiful loco.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## alohaetrains (Jul 3, 2014)

There are some color and black & white photos here:

http://lahainarestoration.org/pioneer-mill-smokestack-locomotives/


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Too bad. I like the vibrant colors they used in the Victorian age.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Check Tom Farins MLS steam class 2004, this should help with some ideas for your build. Also I think Dave Fletcher did a drawing of Olomana that was in the Gazette magazine not to long ago.

Chuck


----------



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Lahaina Narrow Guage locomotive*

Hello Chuckger,

Thank you for the link to Tom Farrins article, but when I build my model it will be out of wood and static. To be honest I can't go the way that Tom describes I can't afford it. 

I spoke to David a few weeks ago and he didn't mention that he had drawn Olomana, If he has It would be a big help to me. I don't know of the magazine you describe, if you have the copy Please could you scan It for me?

I was hoping that I could get a clearer copy of the side view photo of Lahiaina as posted above by vsmith, but for some reason I can't register with the Narrow Guage Discussion Site.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom, in case you've not seen it, the Narrow Gauge & Short Line Gazette ran a multi-part article on Hawaiian plantation rr's. In Sep/Oct 2008 (which I was just paging thru for the first time today), p64, the 4th part in this series covers the Pioneer Mills RR. There are several photos of the Lahaina, and its sister loco the Launiupoko, after being relocated to California. 

Sadly, both locos (along with the owner's house) burned in a 1961 wildfire. The article says the heat was so intense that the brass parts (including the bells) melted. The good news is that both were shipped back to HI in 2011 and (amazingly) restored to their present condition in the Lahaina exhibit.

Cliff


----------

